# A little something that's plagued my mind for over 40 years...



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a shot that's plagued my mind for over 40 years... all you have to do is light a match and then put it out again.

There was an old trickshot expert who could do it fairly regularly, and in fact when I was a kid I got to where I could do it fairly easily with my guns... but doing it with a slingshot is a whole different ball game.

The skill involved is many times more exacting, and I don't know if there's more than a mere handful of people on this planet that can do it at all.... gun, bow or slingshot.
It became a challenge that I needed to conquer... and not just conquer but MASTER... in my opinion, lighting one match and putting it out shows you've achieved the primary challenge.... lighting and putting out TWO or more matches consecutively shows absolute mastery.
Sooooo, I can't claim Mastery yet.... but soon, soon I hope to... we'll see.

Shooting from about 10 yards:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow as always great slinging Bill. ! :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

World class shooting!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

wow....... what a shooting Bill!


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Great shooting! The only thing that I can light up with a slingshot is my hand and I don't think another shot would put the pain out.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is really cool. I thought the match light/ card cut ( gambler shot) would be more difficult than that. Every thing needs to be just so.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ahhh the thrill of a challenge.

Say what are you going to do in your 80' and 90's, be the first to do something from a rocking chair on the porch ?.....

Now that I hope to live to see.......

Cheers Sir Bill you are an inspiration to us all, being such an all rounder.

Allan


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

treefork said:


> That is really cool. I thought the match light/ card cut ( gambler shot) would be more difficult than that. Every thing needs to be just so.


Everybody has their "huckleberry".... I can get the gambler shot sometimes and it sure feels great... but you know that adrenaline rush you get after lighting a match? That little rush always seems to screw with my next shot or two... throwing me off by just enough to miss the second shot on the match.

It takes a lot for me to overcome and control myself... it's been said you can't truly conquer someone else until you've conquered yourself.... this is kind of like that for me.

I can find that place in Zen to light the match, and then when it's time to put it out with the next shot.... pump, pump, pump.. the adrenaline messes me up... but I'm getting there now though.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > That is really cool. I thought the match light/ card cut ( gambler shot) would be more difficult than that. Every thing needs to be just so.
> ...


Ahhh. So you are human like the rest of us. lol


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, maybe I am impressed.

Just kidding. Definitely impressive.

I get a lot of enjoyment from this because of the consecutive consistency. Including the burning match, you clipped the end, not just hit the match to extinguish it.

Great shooting Bill !!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding Sir Bill! Eagerly awaiting your next super challenge. Congratulations! May your shooting successes long continue.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is simply amazing bill you must sleep with that thing in your hand :bowdown:


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Impressive Master Hays!

Next time I come across a burning building, I will put the fire out with my slingshot. I'm sure my accuracy is so good I wouldn't miss!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Time for you to take that show on the road, Bill! You've heard of Annie Oakley, right? They say she made a pretty good living doin' stuff like that.

Great shooting.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Far be it for me to offer advice Mr Hays.

But have you thought about taking the attitude when the match is lit, Oh well, half the job is done, no time for euphoria now; lets get on and finnish the job.

Try visualizing this scenario many times, and who knows, it may work: it has for me, in many sports, over too many years to count.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great shooting ! now i cant wait for the "ranter" to make a youtube vid saying he was the first and that he invented the shot yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

The consistency of your shooting is amazing! The more I watch the skill level within this forum the more I get nervous just trying. I am only consistent to about 10" at this point. Bill, you hit every shot at a match head from about 10m! even when the result wasn't there with the second shot, the match was still hit, and the third shot hit the tip, but didn't extinguish! Amazing! Did I already say amazing? Amazing!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, it didn't start out that way with the slingshots... it took time and focused practice to get there. I'm sure there's many on this forum who could do the same if they were to do the same things.


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks Guys, it didn't start out that way with the slingshots... it took time and focused practice to get there. I'm sure there's many on this forum who could do the same if they were to do the same things.


Bill,

No doubt persistent practice is the way to mastery...it doesn't happen overnight. As long as we hold on to a goal, and are willing to do the work, it is possible. With guys shooting like you around, there is definitely a goal. The next is lots of practice.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I trust the "ranter" was not referring to myself, as I will never be a slingshot expert by any means, and can only view with envy those that are.

I was only speaking of advice given by some sports psychologists to some elite athletes, which Mr Hays certainly is; and he most likely knows anyway.

In any event everyone is entitled to their own opinion about anything they wish; even if it is based upon lack of knowledge, as is so often the case, unfortunately.

Given for some time in the mid to late 80's I was an elite athlete in a sport, having nothing to do with slingshots. Therefore, I can speak with some authority on coaching methods, and psychological advice in preparation for an event.

I can only wish Mr Hays every best of luck in all his future ventures.
And acknowledge that he is certainly if not the absolute best all rounder on the slingshot scene at this time; I have yet to see anyone near his all around skills, at this time.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have said it before, but Bill You the Man! -- Tex


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I love watching you shoot! Truly amazing! I know you will do the double!Just a matter of time!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Simply amazing. Thank you for sharing, Master Bill.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

No Allan haha, he was talking about someone else in another country.  You're off the hook this time.

Bill, you're looking at this all wrong man. Your first shot lit AND put out the match.

Glad to see you're not the terminator after all, although that accuracy is pretty machine like!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ahhh dang, my paranoia, was wrong yet again.

It will turn out to right one day, then again maybe not.

All said with a huge grin at myself.

Cheers Allan the TING TONG, Thai for idiot/fool or any other put down you choose


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing and repeatable accuracy. Well done Bill!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Always amazing, Bill!!! It is your repeatability that is so fascinating. No editing to show only the successes. You clearly have the skill!!! You are the wunderkind of slingshots.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

you really talk to the producers of impossible shot. This is a shooting show of incredible marksmanship and I think that you would be one of the best on the show in history. They have had one slingshot but it was a ten dollar Walmart special. I think that this would also open up your business(even though you already have to much to do). It would please me so much if you did this as it is one of my favorite shows and I watch it every week, and what could be better then if you showed all of the vewiers this impossible shot. This show runs on the out door channel. and Thank you for all of you enjoyable videos.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys.

Tex, you're one of the main one's whose shoulders I stood on to get to the next level... so I should be saying thanks to you!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That just ain't right! It's too right!!!!Cool! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay... now it's time to work on the Silverado until it's completed properly!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks again Guys.
> 
> Tex, you're one of the main one's whose shoulders I stood on to get to the next level... so I should be saying thanks to you!


I love that.

Great shooting, boss.


----------

